# gnome authentication not working 2.16

## eskhool

I'm at the latest in the portage tree but gnome auth is not working. What this means is that essentially the screensaver lock, launching applications as root (when it asks you for password) and network manager is not working. 

I'm on Gnome 2006.1, x86 

I'm not sure which emerge did this. Please let me know which files to paste in here and I will provide that information.

Thanks all,

----------

## krinn

gksu, gksudo, gksu-properties

package is gksu  :Smile: 

----------

## eskhool

gksu, gksudo and gksu-properties all work fine and even launch applications. However when I access System->Administration->Boot I get a popup with the message "The entered password is invalid".

----------

## krinn

check that boot-admin is working

also check that your user is in wheel group

----------

## eskhool

boot-admin NOT working; user is in the wheel group though

Is there a package I should remerge? revdep-rebuild does not indicate any inconsistencies...it is possible that I didn't merge some update configurations well enough...like pam- etc. etc.

----------

## krinn

 :Very Happy: , you're close to solve now

```
 equery b boot-admin

[ Searching for file(s) boot-admin in *... ]

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 (/usr/bin/boot-admin)

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 (/usr/share/gnome/help/boot-admin)

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 (/usr/share/omf/boot-admin)

```

ps: adding that just in case you have a doubt

```
emerge gnome-system-tools
```

----------

## eskhool

I should have clarified. boot-admin launches fine but a dialog box comes up immediately saying "Entered password is invalid" although I haven't entered a password.

I did re-emerge the package but nothing has changed?

----------

## eskhool

I am really out of ideas, if boot-admin launches fine then why the error message which says Invalid Password without my entering any password!!! Is a pam config file corrupt or something??

Thanks in advance

----------

## krinn

sorry this is beyond my knowdlege...

last thing i could think of is 

```
emerge gconf-editor
```

 & try tweak gtksu there (might be worst to do that, but if you really wanna try)

----------

## deface

Can you verify your locale & utf8 setup is correct ?

 - /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

Are we using any special keyboard layout?

----------

## overkll

I had a similar problem, but not only did the gnome-screensaver not complete authentication, anything after that was locked up.  I could launch a new console with Ctl-Alt-f2, but also not get any further than asking for the username and locking up as well.

From what I could tell, scrollkeeper was the culprit.  It was downgraded from  0.3.14-r2 to r1.  Then it was re-upgraded back to r2 a couple of days later.  The Changelog shows _NO_ indication anything was recently changed - no entry on or about March 23rd.

I deleted the scrollkeeper directory in /tmp (in fact, everything in /tmp) and upgraded to scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 and all is good again.

BTW, I have 2 machines - one x86 and one amd64.  This only affected the amd64 box.

----------

## eskhool

locale setup is correct as given below.

I use the dvorak layout (although my keyboard itself is not) but that has worked correctly and flawlessly for me so far.

 *deface wrote:*   

> Can you verify your locale & utf8 setup is correct ?
> 
>  - /etc/locale.gen
> 
> en_US ISO-8859-1
> ...

 

----------

## eskhool

I'm on x86 and although I do have a very similar downgrade being suggested by portage, this problem was probably seen before the downgrade.

 *overkll wrote:*   

> I had a similar problem, but not only did the gnome-screensaver not complete authentication, anything after that was locked up.  I could launch a new console with Ctl-Alt-f2, but also not get any further than asking for the username and locking up as well.
> 
> From what I could tell, scrollkeeper was the culprit.  It was downgraded from  0.3.14-r2 to r1.  Then it was re-upgraded back to r2 a couple of days later.  The Changelog shows _NO_ indication anything was recently changed - no entry on or about March 23rd.
> 
> I deleted the scrollkeeper directory in /tmp (in fact, everything in /tmp) and upgraded to scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 and all is good again.
> ...

 

----------

